# Dual monitor setup - second monitor dim



## Silverdace

Setup:

Ati HD5670 card on GA-MA78LM Ati 760G chipset. Onboard HD3000 video available. Vantec Ion 2 520W PSU. Athlon X2 BE7750 - not overclocked.

Hi all. I have setup a dual monitor setup but the secondary monitor always appears dimmer than the primary monitor and it is really bugging me.

I have tried:

different monitors - I have 4 available. THe monitors are definitely not the issue.

different cables, e.g. displayport, HDMI, DVI.
using onboard video for one monitor and HD5670 for other
using the HD5670 for both monitors
tweaking settings in Ati CCC and the monitors.

It doesn't seem to matter what I do, the secondary monitor is always more dim than the primary.

The only thing I can think of is the power is not enough for running two graphics feeds. However, before I go and buy a new PSU I thought I'd ask you experts.

Any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## emosun

Well is enough wattage just a cheap power supply.

Whats happens if you run the screen in stretch mode over dual view?


----------



## Silverdace

Thanks for the reply.

I currently have it "extended" mode with a double-wide desktop.

In duplicate mode it has the same problem.

When I use "replace" the secondary monitor with primary monitor in catalyst control center it makes no difference, the original secondary monitor reamins dim.

Should also note that the color is different on the secondary monitor as well. It's more yellow/red tinted. 

If I run MonitorInfo it says the primary display:

Color characteristics
Default color space...... sRGB
Display gamma............ 2.20
Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.646 - Ry 0.332
Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.284 - Gy 0.602
Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.153 - By 0.078
White point (default).... Wx 0.313 - Wy 0.329
Additional descriptors... None

And secondary:

Color characteristics
Default color space...... Non-sRGB
Display gamma............ 2.20
Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.666 - Ry 0.318
Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.196 - Gy 0.674
Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.151 - By 0.080
White point (default).... Wx 0.313 - Wy 0.329
Additional descriptors... None

So it seems the color space is different. However, changing these on monitor does nothing for brightness levels.

:4-dontkno I'm stumped.

Do you think I should get new psu and try that?


----------



## Silverdace

Ok, problem also occurs at POST so have ordered new PSU. Will let you know how I get along.


----------



## emosun

Hmm if it occurs at post then it's definitely hardware , although it's good your changing out the power supply , it's sounds like the gpu itself would likely be the actual components responseble.


----------



## Silverdace

Thanks,

I thought about the GPU. But the problem remains even using the onboard video for one monitor and the PCIe card for the other.

PSU should arrive today or tomorrow so will see


----------



## Silverdace

Ok, I'm truly stumped. 

Took out graphics card and tried just using the onboard video (DVI and VGA outputs) and same issue, so the HD5670 can't be the problem can it?

Bought brand new 650W Antec PSU - no luck.

Upgraded entire set of components, MB, CPU and RAM - no luck.

I will try and buy a cheap video card to see if perhaps the GPU is the problem, however I don't think it is.

All hardware has changed so where am I going wrong. :sigh:


----------



## emosun

Sounds like the monitor then if your using an entirely different pc.


----------



## Silverdace

Thanks

However, if I swap the monitors around (connect the second monitor first) then the first monitor (previously good) will be dim and the second monitor (previously dim) will be bright. So for some reason whatever monitor I connect second is dim, regardless of what I do to the computer.

I have tried different power sockets in house and same issue so it doesn't appear to be the monitor power supply that's the problem.

Will keep trying ideas.


----------



## Silverdace

Have tried different video card (Nvidia 8600GT) and problem remains.

I have no idea and am just going to have to live with it.:sigh:


----------



## Silverdace

I think I have figured it out!!

I tried two separate computers on two separate monitors, and problem remains which must mean it has something to do with the power supply in my office or the power boards I'm using.

It's almost as if the monitor can't pull enough power to display correctly.


----------

